# Appreciation Thread



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

I would like to post my appreciation for Christian Bale, in general.

I just saw Equilibrium for the first time the other night. Twice. Uh, hello? So hot.

What (or who) do you appreciate?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

vonteity said:


> I would like to post my appreciation for Christian Bale, in general.
> 
> I just saw Equilibrium for the first time the other night. Twice. Uh, hello? So hot.
> 
> What (or who) do you appreciate?


Christian Bale can do my dishes anytime.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

il sogno said:


> Christian Bale can do my dishes anytime.


Oh, he can do a helluva lot more than that for me. Or you know, nothing at all. Just sit there and look pretty. That'd be nice.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

I just watched The Prestige last night. It was awesome, he was awesome, Jackman was awesome.


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

he's awesome in batman begins as well... good movies all around


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)

This is worse than the PG forum!


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

Geez, you show a little manipple and everyone gets all bent out of shape!

Have not seen The Prestige, but it's next on the list. Batman, eh... IMO movie in general sucked. Bale was hot as usual, so it was worth it.

You know, while we're at it... we should throw some hiney in here.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)

vonteity said:


> Geez, you show a little manipple and everyone gets all bent out of shape!
> 
> Have not seen The Prestige, but it's next on the list. Batman, eh... IMO movie in general sucked. Bale was hot as usual, so it was worth it.


What about The Machinist?


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

Seen it, very good. He was hot even though he was grossly skinny.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Is this the PB Forum (podium Boys?). 

Why do women always objectify us guys?

Sigh

Len























I Kid......I Kid.......:ciappa: :ciappa:


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Len J said:


> Is this the PB Forum (podium Boys?).
> 
> Why do women always objectify us guys?
> 
> ...


I'd hit it.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

vonteity said:


> Geez, you show a little manipple and everyone gets all bent out of shape!
> 
> Have not seen The Prestige, but it's next on the list. Batman, eh... IMO movie in general sucked. Bale was hot as usual, so it was worth it.
> 
> You know, while we're at it... we should throw some hiney in here.


We all like Boonen, sure, although this forum might like him for, well, different reasons. Nevertheless, that might be the worst picture ever. He kind of looks like a butter face.


----------



## Spirito (Nov 26, 2001)

vonteity said:


>


I don't really care much about Tom Boonen but I do appreciate that he must be pretty cool to be wearing a Le Coq Sportiff sweat band whilst he is have a colonsocopy done. Cool as you like. 

and I met Christian Bale as I accompanied a woman who was also in the film American Psycho to the Premiere in NYC. He's pretty cool and I can confirm he is a handsome cat. And he can drink into the night which had me giving him a :thumbsup: 

any other goss you girls wanna know?


----------



## S2H (Jul 10, 2005)

I'd hit it.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Len J said:


> Is this the PB Forum (podium Boys?).
> 
> Why do women always objectify us guys?
> 
> ...


Yeah. Sometimes we just want to be held. :single tear:


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*Someone mentioned Jackman*

Bale is def a hottie but I like a little more grass on the pitch.


----------



## Spirito (Nov 26, 2001)

zeytin said:


> Bale is def a hottie but I like a little more grass on the pitch.


I know another hot aussie guy with a nice bit of turf  

worth hitting even if just for a peak of his vintage bike parts stash in his bedroom come boudoir :ihih:


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Spirito said:


> I know another hot aussie guy with a nice bit of turf
> 
> worth hitting even if just for a peak of his vintage bike parts stash in his bedroom come boudoir :ihih:


Sorry honey, my hubby is the only one with the bird's eye view of my vintage part collection (to which I've recently added a beautiful if cracked chain ring) .:thumbsup:


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

While I wouldn't throw him out of bed for eating crackers... ew on the chest hair.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Equalibrium*

That was one of my favorite movies. I liked it so much I bought Christian Bale's watch!


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Christian Bale, in a scientific study, was rated the sexiest man due to his body proportions (1:1 upper:lower body).

Don't ask me how I know this.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

The second picture of Jackman looks like Kevin Sorbo, aka Hercules.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Pablo said:


> The second picture of Jackman looks like Kevin Sorbo, aka Hercules.


Uh...only much better. 
and I must say Yummy on the chest hair...not too much, just enough.:arf:


----------

